# Yanmar 2gm20f 16 hp Dip stick location



## jgaddis (Sep 25, 2000)

Picked up a 1988 hunter 33.5 recently, and cant seem to find the dipstick. Had the harbor mechanic out, he could'nt find it, had the sail boat guy (harbor sail boat expert), he could'nt find it. I have access to all 4 sides of the engine, and have taken all the covers off, still unable to find the empty hole, or a dipstick. 

Anyone know what it is located? Maybe have a picture?

Thanks!


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

look familiar?



















facing the engine looking toward the stern, left hand side of the engine, about the same level as the motor mounts, straight below the fuel pump.


----------



## jgaddis (Sep 25, 2000)

Ok, thats the one area of the engine that is tuff to get to. I can reach the gear box dip stick. will take some manouvering to get to the oil dipstick.

Thank you very much for the pictures


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Get a mirror on a stick (less than $10) and a flashlight. Also, if you follow the fuel line from the fuel filter back to the fuel pump with your hand, go directly down from there. If you had a mechanic come out and look for it, and he couldn't find it.... find another mechanic. The dipstick is in the same place on about every small marine Yanmar.


----------



## jgaddis (Sep 25, 2000)

It was the lake mead harbor mechanic, diesel and sails are 4 letter word there. Again, thanks for


----------



## jason3317 (Dec 20, 2007)

*An access port might help here...*

My boat has the 2GM20F as well. I found it to be fairly challenging to accurately pull, read and replace the dipstick when facing the engine head on.

Apparently, the PO had the same problem and I figured out quickly what the add on access port (screw on type) in the head was to be used for...it allowed easy access to the dipstick.

You may try this option in the future.

Jason


----------



## jgaddis (Sep 25, 2000)

The ice box is on the dip stick side, and a bedroom on the opposite. Ill go out this weekend and figure it out. 

How often should the oil be changed on that motor?


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

jgaddis said:


> How often should the oil be changed on that motor?


Every 100 hours or at least once a year, whichever comes first. Most folks that aren't cruising full-time will not reach the 100 hour mark, so the typical routine is to change oil and filter before winter lay-up, such that the engine is bathed in clean oil during it's dormant period. If you live somewhere where boating is year-round, then you can come up with your own schedule.


----------



## jgaddis (Sep 25, 2000)

Found it! Holy cow that was alot of work. Getting it back in was even more fun. Thanks for the help!


----------

